# Can o' worms - mealworms?



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

I got a can of mealworms that must be refrigerated at the pet store because they did not have live ones. Is this okay for hedgies? 

If so, how long until they expire after opening?
And could I feed it to him cold out of the fridge, or let it sit until room temp first?


----------



## vladtheimpaler3 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm no expert but I would recommend taking the ones you are about to give him/her and let them get room temperature first (Like 3-4 mins). I know our hedgehog won't touch any refrigerated foods while they are still cold.

Canned mealworms are perfectly fine. The options are: canned, freeze-dried, and alive. I do not recommend freeze-dried because they are not appealing to the hedgie as other alternatives and the process of freezing them takes away a lot of the nutrients of a live or canned one. You said they didn't have any live ones so canned is a better option than freeze-dried. I recommend getting some live ones down the road and letting them eat some pieces of fruit or vegetables to "gut" them so that the hedge is getting as much nutritional value out of them.

As for the life of them, you can keep them 1-2 weeks (info found below).

Taken out of the Insect Thread found here: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/26025-guide-insects.html


> 3. Freeze-dried, Canned, or Live?
> 
> - Many people are squeamish about bugs and look for alternative ways to feed them to avoid wiggling and hopping. Live bugs are the best option, but freeze-dried and canned are both alternatives to feeding live if the issue can't be worked through, or parents are firmly against live insects in the house.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saber (Feb 25, 2013)

They mold quickly. I use those for mine and toss after one week.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

My hedgie anointed with them and then ignored them any time I've offered to her since lol


----------

